# Morons at Pickens........



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So my wife and I launch today at NAS and head out, first stop the old ranger sattion east of Pickens, no luck. So then we figure we will try the rock jetties just west of the Pickens pier, and there were people all over the rocks, so we didn't want to crowd them and headed to the rock jetties at McRae. Long story short we tried everywhere and had no luck, so on the way back to the launch we see the rock jetties at Pickens is deserted (about 12 noon), so we position the boat and just as we start getting baited up this guy walks out on to the rocks and sits down and watches us, then 15 minutes later while we are fishing two older teen age boys show up and start talking to him calling him dad, and you can see him telling them just to cast out over our anchor line and our fishing lines. Well after a few cast over our anchor line I decide that the hell with it, we will just leave and let them have the spot, but I can't resist telling them how freaking rude they were, so as I am pulling in the line I tell them, "You know I was here this morning and wanted to fish, but there were folks here, so I decided to just move on and not crowd them", as I am talking the one kid that looked to be 17 or so lobs a double trebble hook into the boat and tells me, "Hey we are sorry", I just cut his line and off we went, I am thinking had my wife not been there it might have gotten carried away, but I didn't want to show my ass. FREAKING MORONS, I felt like saying "Hey look, if fish is that important I will go buy you some from Joe Pattis !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

what are you talking about


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

It's a tricky situation when dealing with boaters and non-boaters at hot fishing spots. I spent the weekend on McCrae and you always have the boater who gets way to close. Granted it's a pass so you give and take a little. It's hard as the guy on shore not to want to lob something at the boat that is in easy casting range, but on the other hand, you don't lob something at the guy who is bank fishing 20 feet down from you. I think it's a boater/non boater complex and some people get a little carried away. They probably weren't catching anything anyway.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

you are mobile and they arent...if you dont want things to land close to your boat then dont be close enough for things to land close to your boat


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> you are mobile and they arent...if you dont want things to land close to your boat then dont be close enough for things to land close to your boat



This ^^

There are limited places to fish on land and you have a lot more options than he does.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to agree that with a boat you have an advantage. I have seen my share of hateful boaters also. Having said that, we all need to all be good neighbors on the water and work things out. Nothing on Earth really belongs to any of us in the end.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bottom line is, when people were there this morning I moved on and let them fish, when we came back and the jetties were empty we anchored up to fish, had it been me fishing from shore I would have had the mentality of "That spot is taken" and fished on down the beach a ways, but hey that is just me.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Advantage and mobility have nothing to do with it. Doesn't matter how you feel, lobbing hooks and lead into someone's boat is assault. It's an arguement that will never be settled here, but may be settled in court, if people can't get a handle on their emotions. It's just fishing, people.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Bottom line is, when people were there this morning I moved on and let them fish, when we came back and the jetties were empty we anchored up to fish, had it been me fishing from shore I would have had the mentality of "That spot is taken" and fished on down the beach a ways, but hey that is just me.



It's a jetty, rocks, structure etc..there is nothing down the beach except empty beach....Throwing things at you on purpose is another story, but there is a lot of other places to fish by boat in that area that you cannot get to via land... Maybe that guy was thinking "Why is this moron fishing right here in a boat when he could have just drove the car with 10x less hassle" :blink:


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Advantage and mobility have nothing to do with it. Doesn't matter how you feel, lobbing hooks and lead into someone's boat is assault. It's an arguement that will never be settled here, but may be settled in court, if people can't get a handle on their emotions. It's just fishing, people.


Hey,this sounds really familiar from another thread involving kayaks and divers. Im on the fence on this one because you were close enough to have lines cast into your boat. HOWEVER, the kid making the obvious attempt to cast into your boat was totally uncalled for. I dont know the area so I dont know if there was room to back out of range or not. If Im fishing an area where I run into similar issues, I generally stay back to just inside casting distance, that way if someone comes up after Im there they have plenty of room without me worrying about these kinds of encounters. It requires courtesy and patience from BOTH sides.

Keep in mind boat owners are usually looked upon as being 'snobby pricks' by those who are limited to fishing from the shoreline, whether the boat owner is or not. Its an image that everyone pays for because of the few truly 'snobby pricks' out there. 

And if it was me, I wouldve just hooked the line off to something in the boat and unspooled the line off his pole for him, or let him fumble with cutting while trying to hold on to his pole.:whistling:


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate being on my phone since I can't copy and paste...but on the other thread weren't you condoning and admitting to throwing treble hooks at people that come to close to you while fishing? Now you're saying it's uncalled for? I must be missing something here


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Bottom line is, when people were there this morning I moved on and let them fish, when we came back and the jetties were empty we anchored up to fish, had it been me fishing from shore I would have had the mentality of "That spot is taken" and fished on down the beach a ways, but hey that is just me.


I was gonna respond to this ignorance but ill just save my time because some people just dont get it


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Those shit-for-brains most likely came by boat, cause I doubt they walked all the way to the end. CCC, I wouldn't have cut his line, but I probably would've tied it to a cleat and listened to some drag. Pretty sure I would've beached around the corner and talked to him.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

biggamefishr said:


> I hate being on my phone since I can't copy and paste...but on the other thread weren't you condoning and admitting to throwing treble hooks at people that come to close to you while fishing? Now you're saying it's uncalled for? I must be missing something here


I dont intentionally cast AT boats that are anchored. Theres a big difference in a boat thats anchored and a waverunner that is seeing just how big a wake they can throw. When I do this, they are still well enough away to avoid my line or lure. Furthermore, I dont do it just because a boat is coming my direction. Its normally after they make SEVERAL passes too close (running 30+mph within 50ft of my boat). Its simply a way of communicating "This is what Im doing, this is how far I can reach, and you need to move on." If another boat comes near me, at a reasonable speed and mindful of the effect of his wake on my small boat I generally stop casting to give them time to get by or get to where they are going, I dont care how close they get, they can tie up to my boat for all I care and we can fish together. But when theyre obviously intentionally being disruptive, and you know those people are out there, I give them a fair warning of what I consider to be "too close". And I promise, when they see that 5 inch Zara Spook full of treble hooks flying through the air well ahead of them, they get the point and move on. I started doing this after my son, who was 5 yr old at the time, was nearly thrown overboard by a wake that hit us hard from the only other boat on a 500 acre lake because the other driver apparently thought it would be fun to try to swamp the little boat. I have no patience for that.

Ive seen what lead weights and fishing line does to waverunners, neoprene gloves, and legs. I assure you, I would not get close enough to someone to actually tangle or hook them. Its just a simple warning that works pretty good without getting into a verbal yelling match across a lake.

You know Ive noticed, the people I encounter on lakes are generally more self-centered and ignorant of their effect on other people near them, yet the people I encounter on the rivers are much more polite and courteous. For example, when Im tied up on the side of a river and another boat comes along, they ALWAYS slow down, get as far to the other side as possible and idle by with little or no wake ( this is called COMMON DECENT COURTESY). BUT, when Im on a lake, people have to see how close they can get and just how much of a wake they can throw ( this is called being a SNOBBY PRICK). I wonder why that is???


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice to know courtesy is seen as ignorance in your eyes fisheye. 




fisheye48 said:


> I was gonna respond to this ignorance but ill just save my time because some people just dont get it


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

But I wished I had thought of the suggestion to attach his hook to a cleat and then spool him, never crossed my mind, that would have been PRICELESS.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Nice to know courtesy is seen as ignorance in your eyes fisheye.


no the point is...they cannot go anywhere...maybe they were fishing there before you got there and you were in their spot....those rocks do extend out a little under the water....so why be close enough to where people can hit you with a cast....courtesy goes both ways...why not give the people fishing the shore the courtesy of staying far enough out that that they can fish also...why do you feel the need to be right up on the shore?? there are plenty of spots close to where you were that hold fish year round that people cant reach from shore but yet you had to be right on top of them:001_huh: dont bitch about other people when you yourself are guilty of the same thing


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Why can't the "nonboater" just say " I see you were here first, but do you mind backing out a bit?"
Much respect to you for not showing your ass, because I would have. I understand the mentality of the "nonboater." However that does not defend his actions. 

Touch my boat, and I will "touch" you back.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Reese, You just need to fish "*DEEPER*" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................

I'm just saying:whistling:......................................


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Once again fisheye, you read what you want to read. If you will go back and read my original post you would see the jetties were DESERTED (deffinition no one there ) !!!!!! The beach fishers that showed after we anchored up could have EASILY just gone 15 feet to the other side of the jetties and let us fish on one side while they fished the other. As far as courtesy going both ways, AGAIN if you will read my original post you will see that when people were fishing the jetties that morning we went on and let them be so as not to get in anyones way. My logic when fishing is simple, first one there has rights, simply as that, and I will never intrude or try to muscle someone out whether I am fishing from shore, pier or boat. 



fisheye48 said:


> no the point is...they cannot go anywhere...maybe they were fishing there before you got there and you were in their spot....those rocks do extend out a little under the water....so why be close enough to where people can hit you with a cast....courtesy goes both ways...why not give the people fishing the shore the courtesy of staying far enough out that that they can fish also...why do you feel the need to be right up on the shore?? there are plenty of spots close to where you were that hold fish year round that people cant reach from shore but yet you had to be right on top of them:001_huh: dont bitch about other people when you yourself are guilty of the same thing


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Been there, except we got hit with a lead sinker. Then it was game on. But I did what you did and just left. Don't worry CCC they'll get theirs...You can't teach respect or class these days, but you can exercise it. Adversity reveals character, one way or another.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Put the treble hook on a cleat and spool'em; might get the rod and reel too!*
*I like it!* :thumbup:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

todd in the bay said:


> Been there, except we got hit with a lead sinker. Then it was game on. But I did what you did and just left. Don't worry CCC they'll get theirs...You can't teach respect or class these days, but you can exercise it. Adversity reveals character, one way or another.


 
Well said.You cant teach respect or class, but you can exercise it. Words to live by.:notworthy:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't see why you should have to go somewhere else because someone decides that they want to fish your spot. Just because you have a boat doesn't mean that the structure below the water is going to go with you. I like the idea of tying the line off to a cleat. I've have people throw lures at my boat twice as I was going into Destin harbor. Why? I don't know, I wasn't even fishing. Jealous that I have a 15' boat? People are crazy.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Courtesy, etiquette and a little common sense goes a long way. With that in mind it would seem that giving the shore bound anglers the spots fished from shore first choice is the right thing to do. An angler in a boat can move to many spots that provide better fishing than folks fishing from shore usually have available to them. It may not always be easy to live by the Golden Rule, but it is the right thing to do.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

If I am on a boat fishing and I have to anchor up on anything that a shore fisherman can fish please shoot me.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

_as I am talking the one kid that looked to be 17 or so lobs a double trebble hook into the boat and tells me, "Hey we are sorry", I just cut his line and off we went_

Glad my son was not in your boat; 6'4", 275lbs, construction worker, it would have been ugly,,,

I do like the idea of hooking the line to a cleat,,,


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

WW2 said:


> If I am on a boat fishing and I have to anchor up on anything that a shore fisherman can fish please shoot me.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


To cool..


----------



## Parker32 (Oct 16, 2010)

You'll never win an argument with a person displaying ignorance and jealousy at the same time.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bay Pirate said:


> *Put the treble hook on a cleat and spool'em; might get the rod and reel too!*
> *I like it!* :thumbup:


Ha ha Great Idea :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

now if you had been by the pier fishing at the old pier, which is next to the pier, I could see the fishers on the pier getting mad...but you werent at no actual pier or anything...so forget them, they are rude people that jus wish they had a boat to get where you go....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DieselShark said:


> now if you had been by the pier fishing at the old pier, which is next to the pier, I could see the fishers on the pier getting mad...but you werent at no actual pier or anything...so forget them, they are rude people that jus wish they had a boat to get where you go....


Dude, is that your profile pic you use for the online dating service also? Kinda a weird picture to use on a forum full of a bunch of dudes but hey whatever works for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Dude, is that your profile pic you use for the online dating service also? Kinda a weird picture to use on a forum full of a bunch of dudes but hey whatever works for you.:thumbsup:


 
if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....

and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

DieselShark said:


> if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....
> 
> and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


Bad move sport. 

And the pic is... not working.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

DieselShark said:


> if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....
> 
> and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


Dear Mr. Shirtless 12 post:

+1 on the real bad move.

You said you are married, so you should be used to being told what to do:

So, change your profile pic and edit/remove your lame threat!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> ...And the pic is... not working.


Mike,

Don't be too quick to judge. This was posted recently on another PFF thread:



> I joined the forum at the beginning of the year and absolutely love this place. Every time i log in it's like it gets me horny.


Maybe the pic is working, after all. :whistling:


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Dude, is that your profile pic you use for the online dating service also? Kinda a weird picture to use on a forum full of a bunch of dudes but hey whatever works for you.:thumbsup:


I think I agree with you on this one!:thumbup:


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

DieselShark said:


> if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....
> 
> and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


Damn, Twinkie does have some balls!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Don't be too quick to judge. This was posted recently on another PFF thread:
> 
> ...


Orion, please tell me you're not a part of the NEW Navy???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DieselShark said:


> if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....
> 
> and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


Hahahaha big words there Romeo, think you meant to sext that picture to your wife not post it on a forum with 13000 guys. But like I said before if you swing that way its not my place to say its wrong.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

swhiting said:


> Orion, please tell me you're not a part of the NEW Navy???


LMAO. You didn't see that post?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> LMAO. You didn't see that post?


Its true Orion didn't make it up that was a real post to a thread, kind scary.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

DieselShark said:


> if u ever see me out there, be sure to step up and say something, Id break your damn face....
> 
> and jus so u know Im happily married, I dont do dating sites...but maybe you should, cause your wife sure cant get enough of me


 I.m sure your wife is very Proud of you with that comment!!!!:whistling::whistling:


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I know that some of you don't want to hear this from me, but I have to say it. The trend of this post is what has become wrong on this forum. Sometimes it seems that there are more posts dedicated to online bickering than fishing reports. I prefer the fishing reports, especially if they have pics as well.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn CCC See what your started. Begin talking about fishing and see what happens!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes yes yes, I do love to fish........but you can bet your @ss the next time this happens you will hear about it on CNN. WORD TO YOUR MOTHER !


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

This thread is officially derailed!​ 





​


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I think everyone needs to take a lesson in fishing etiquette


----------

